

Linus on Linux: The Linus Torvalds Interview Part 2 - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7314

======
windsurfer
Those advertisement pages drive me nuts, but I enjoyed the article. It's nice
to hear how the 'big pros' are doing things, and what they think of particular
technologies.

I also agree that git seems a little overwhelming, but you only end up using a
couple dozen commands at most. I love git.

------
wingo
I don't know why I clicked, but I'm glad I did. The points about "governance"
emerging as an accident, a mistake even, were particularly perspicacious.

